# Kayak Fishing



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Kayakfishingstuff has a relatively new form devoted to Chesapeake kayak fishing.
If you’re interested and I know some of you are you might want to look at that site. There aren’t a lot of post that I can find anywhere on kayak fishing in the bay. Don’t know if it is the lack of a good site or just lack of interest.

http://kfs.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=frm&s=418607442&f=3676043174


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fish Bait,

Good post... anyone is interested in going out let us know...


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I was kind of toying with the idea of throwing my canoe atop the truck and seeing what it produced around SPSP. Anybody ever given this much of a try?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Rugger,

I think canoe is a bad idea. Its very tippy and the conditions in the bay can change in a second. And all the power boaters... I wouldn't recommend. 

I've been doing some research on Sit On Top kayaks that are gaining much popularity up in Mass., NJ and S. California. They seem to be designed with fishing in mind. They have different yak for different types of water you will fish. I'm looking into a 14 to 15 feet yak that will mostly be fished in the bay.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I bought a kayak this year and am looking forward to using it fishing. I'm not sure how I want to rig it yet.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Jigmaker,

What type of kayak did you buy?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah and how big? I know you ain't the smallest of the bunch, but I know you use that to rough up them DC idiots.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Rugger, Seasalt has a point there. Even with a sitontop it’s no fun to try and fish while you’re getting knocked around.
There are some more suitable areas for canoeing - http://www.dnr.state.md.us/outdoors/boating.html


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I bought a n Ocean Kayak the model is an Ambush. It is a sit on top. It looks like a modified canoe, but more stabe . It has an 800 lbs. capacity. It has seating for two people. It is designed to be stable in the water. The only draw back is it weighs 100lbs. With and 800 pound capacity I can put my 300 lbs. in to it, what ever gear I want and still have room for another person. Another bounus is that it is designed so you can put an electric motor on the back. I don't plan on going out in the middle of the bay on rough days but if i can get another couple of 100 yards off shore or into areas that we don't have shore acesss It would be cool.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

It looks like this;
http://www.oceankayak.com/products/ambush.htmlhttp://oceankayak.com/products/ambush.html


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Sharks and Yaks*

Do sharks ever mistake Yaks for food like they do surfers? I have been thinking about getting a yak for Cape Henlopen and wonder about sharks..sharks have been known to frequent the harbor of refuge between the flats and 1st breakwater, although I haven't heard of any attacks..sure would hate to be drifting for flatties or jigging for stripers and get knocked over by one of those toothy critters...lol


----------



## mojo (Feb 18, 2004)

Yep, sharks do actually attack yaks. There were three reported cases in California last year. I hooked up with 2 last year. One was at CHSP and I cut the line on it. Didn't want to mess with a creature that size in his own domain. I've seen some big ones cruise by the pier there at night. I'm thinking that maybe Rehoboth bay around the Rusty Rudder might be a bit safer


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Sharks at CHSP*

I know about those big sharks in that small water is well, I have seen some sharks 5-6ft. long come by the pier..I can't believe how far some of those guys wade fish in that cove..I think the RHB is a good choice..are you down that way a lot? I'm there most weekends April - October..my parents have a place on long neck. Hope to see you down there! Murph


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Murphman,

Do you know how fishing is at Susky Flats with Kayaks? I heard there are spots where power boats can't go because of the shallow water.

I think bunch of guys on Tidalfish board is planning a big kayak fishing trip to Susky....

Jigmaker, let us know if you want to fish Sandy Point sometime this summer. Also, I might go out with a guide named Josh Larson at Chesapeake Beach. Anyone interested let me know so I can setup a trip.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Seasalt, I hear positive comments on Josh L. I would like to go out on a training run with him if you set it up.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Yak on the Flats*

Sea Salt,
I'd be careful on the flatswith a yak, more like a small bay up there, lots of boats, there are numerous rivers that pour into the flats where a yak may come in handy..there are some very shallow spots on the flats where a kayak may come in handy, but to me it would be a long paddle from land. Good Luck!


----------



## mojo (Feb 18, 2004)

Murphman,
I have a place on the beach there, and I try to get there every 2-3 weeks starting in spring. If you see a tricked out yellow Tarpon 16, that be me. Hope to see you around as well.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

SEASALT, I would be interested in going fishing this summer, on the kayaks. I haven't rigged mine up yet. I'm not sure what I want on it or where I should put it. When it gets warmer we can plan a trip. 

I have read about a lot of guys fishing for shark on the west coast. They catch a lot of sharks about 100lbs. They seem to keep the sharks. Must be a good tow ride from a kayak with a fish that big. They cut the spinal cord of the fish before the bring it up on the yak for saftey reasons. I guess they don't want to be bitten or flipped. Catching a fish that big from a boat that small sound good to me as long as it dosen't tow me out to sea.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

There seems to be few interests on kayak fishing and most of us are novices. 

I will take the action item to set something up this summer with Josh at Chesapeake Beach. I think it would be great to get a course on safety, rigging and fishing from someone who does this for living. Anyone else interested please let me know. No need for kayak, I believe Josh has rentals. 

keep an eye open sometime in May or June for this trip.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to have some one with some experience with a nebie, like myself. Some one with Real life experience is better than the reading i've been doing.


----------



## mojo (Feb 18, 2004)

Jigmaker, those sharks they fish for on the west coast are threshers. They have relatively small mouths and are far less dangerous than some of the ones you would hook around here. However, any fish that size can be dangerous if brought to the yak too "green". The other alternative is to fight the fish till its exhausted, which leads to high mortality rates. Not good for catch and release.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

The only sharks I have had experience with were sand sharks.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

The bigest of those was only two feet long.


----------



## mojo (Feb 18, 2004)

Get out on a yak with some "meat" on a hook and you'll be surprised to see what swims there.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

How far up in the bay do the bigger sharks go?


----------



## mojo (Feb 18, 2004)

Good question!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Interesting idea, anyone try fishing with a piece of red meat like at cape henlopen?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man they get big sharks at Cape Henelopen pier! You don't just need red meat, put a whole croaker out there or big spot and hang on for dear life. They even have big dog sharks there. Anthony caught one that was almost 4ft long.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow... gotta try that at least once this summer...

Hey Jigmaker, I hear you make great trolling jigs... you ever trolled them with a yak?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Not yet, but I'm going to try this year. I made some up this year that are 8 oz. with marbles for eyes. They look cool, but they are untested. I also picked up some new molds this year and have jiging shads in 4 oz. and 6 oz. to make up. Plus the popeye buck tails between 1/4 oz. to 3 oz.


----------



## yakfisher (Sep 5, 2003)

*yak fishing is a blast!!!*

Hey guys - I've been fishing from my kayak for the past two summers and it's a blast. I have a Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro. It's just shy of 15'. I've had it all over the bay and fished out as far as the rock piles in the middle of the bay bridge with no problems. I've even fished the south jetty in OC with it with no problems and caught some very nice sea trout and stripers on it.

There was a question about fishing the flats by kayak...
That is fantastic kayak water. I hit it a few times last year. During the C&R season, you probably see at least two or three other kayakers out there at any given time.

The kayak trend is definitly growing in the Chesapeake Area. Another forum to check out in Tidalfish .com. There is a main Cheasapeake board. Great resource for boat and shore fisherman. Go to the bottom of the Chesapeake board and you'll see a drop down to jump boards. Scroll down and you'll find their kayak forum.

Tight lines everyone...Spring is near!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

How wide are these yak's. Am also not on the small/medium size; do they tend to be tippy? And how comfortable are they? Do you get a sore back? Leg room?


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Here's a great link for those interested in kayak fishing
http://www.stripersurf.com/kayaks_fishingsfastlane.html
Sounds like a blast! Kayak fishing is becoming insanely popular in NJ, especially in the back bays. Fish have no idea that you're there! As far a stability: I spent 6 weeks traveling by kayak on both the Pacific and Gulf coasts of Baja California with an organization called NOLS. There were 14 of us, and in 6 weeks we didn't have one unintentional roll. This is with surf launches and landings every day!
As far as sharks go, anything is possible, but typically the sharks that nibble on kayaks are west coast whites and tigers, who are very accustomed to hunting for seals by silhouette. 'Yaks and surfboards look like seals from below. Shouldn't be much of a problem in East coast waters.


----------



## yakfisher (Sep 5, 2003)

Orest - The kayaks vary in size and width. My kayak is 28" wide and is fairly stable. I rolled it a couple of times during my first couple of surf launches and landings but once I understood how to approah a wave, I had no problems. Still no big deal...with a sit-on-top, if you fall out, you just crawl back in. They won't fill up with water. There are some wider kayaks out there like the Ocean Kayak Scrambler and Scrambler XT. They are more stable. Rule of thumb: Shorter and wider will be more stable but you'll sacrifice speed. Longer and narrower will feel initially a little less stable but it will track better and be a bit faster. Don't fear...if your a bigger guy, there are plenty of options out there for a kayak. If you stick with a sit-on-top (probably best for fishing) you should have know problem with stability and the comfort is pretty good. I've never really had a problem with my back getting tired and I usually spend the whole day on the water.

If you want to do some research type kayak fishing into a search engine you'll find tons of resources out there and suggestions on different kayaks, their performance and ideas to outfit them. 

For anyone who has yet to try a kayak, you may want to give Ultimate Water Sports a try. You can rent kayaks by the hour or the day. May be a good way to see if you like it. They are in Gunpowder State Park near the mouth of the Gunpowder. I think it's Chase MD. Don't know when they open for the season but REI or Sunny's Surplus may know.

Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes, kayak fishing is becoming a trend... 

Yakfisher, let me know if you ever need someone to go out with. I would love to tag along... I'm looking to buying a Malibu Pro-Explorer or the Extreme this summer. I will rent some in the mean while.

Keep an eye for the kayak tour this summer with people on this board... I will try to set it up once the water get warm and croaker, spot and other species are running at Cheasapeake beach. On Bay Paddler's website, night kayak fishing tour was only 35 dollars, includes kayak, pfd...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Couple of the yak fishermen at TidalFish.com has reported rockfish at CBBT. Its not too long. 

One report says 3 fishermen caught 50 fish...


----------



## yakfisher (Sep 5, 2003)

Seasalt - I'll put a post up next time I'm heading out. My guess is, it will be on the flats after the C&R season opens on 3/15. I've been fishing solo since I started the kayak bit. It would be good to have some people to fish with. The tour sounds cool also. I have yet to fish out of Chesapeake Beach. Now that I work in Upper Marlboro, I can strap the yak to my car in the morning and hit Chesapeake Beach after work.

So you're thinking about a Malibu yak. I'm curious to hear what you think. I may buy a second yak this year so I can take friends out. The Malibu's look pretty cool and I like the way the cockpit is laid out. A couple other one's I was considering were the Perception Bimini and the Tarpon160.


----------



## SurfStalker (Feb 11, 2004)

Yak fishing is loads of fun. I have been doing it in salt water for about 4 years-mostly on vacation in the outer banks. Check out the Wilderness Systems Tarpon SOT.

Also fun in freshwater, especially remote streams full of smallmouth bass.

Consider buying a basic hull and outfitting it yourself the way you like it. Definitely demo a few different models before you buy.

Regards,

Doug in DE


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Would it be safe to kayak in the currents around where the power plants release the water used to cool the plant. I know that a lot of fish are up in the currents because the water is warmer.


----------



## yakfisher (Sep 5, 2003)

I have had my kayak out in some pretty strong currents including the OC inlet and around the rock piles of Chesapeake Bay Bridge with the tide moving full tilt and was suprised how easy it was to get around. I've never been out to the discharge areas of the power plants but I plan on giving it a shot. I would suspect the currents would not be much of an issue.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I was fishing the discharge from a 19 foot power boat two weeks ago and we were catching a lot of stripers, 18 to 25 inches. I thought it would be a good place to fish from a kayak if the power boaters kept there distance and the current was not a problem.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

awesome... Jigmaker, let me know if you need a partner...


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I still need a few things to get on the water with the new yak. I'm not sure what modifications I'm going to want on my yak. I'll will let you know when I'm ready to hit the water. I still think it is a little cold. I do not have a dry or wet suit yet. This time of year a good wet suit should keep you from going in to shock if you fell in to the 43 degree water.


----------



## yakfisher (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey Jigmaker and Seasalt - If you decide to make a trip and wouldn't mind some company I would love to tag along. Work is a little crazy right now but I should be able to sneak out for a while.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Sounds good, that makes three.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Post some pics if you have the opportunity.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

There seems to be some intrest in kayak fishing here. Maybe in the future there can be a kayak fishing board on Pier and Surf.


----------



## Andrew3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kayak fishing is verty best and easy way to catc the fishes in the deep ocean because you can easily catch the fishes from the difficult ways in the ocean where the enterance of boat cannot be possible then Kayak is useful for cath the fishes from there i am also using Kayak for fishing and this is the best way to fishing from the Kayak and collect many fishes in my Kayak's fish bag on the bottum side of my Kayak


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

???????? the schools need much improving


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

JigMaker...we'll have to catch up with one another this year because I just picked up a yak (OK - Prowler 13). I don't think I'm going to do a guided training run though....been fishing since I was walking so I think the biggest thing is gonna be maintaining balance with a decent sized fish on. I'm pretty sure that when the weather gets a little warmer I'll make some conditioning runs on the upper Anacostia or something like that. There aren't many boats or waves that come through there and it will give me a chance to build up my stamina. Afterwards, I think I'm going to go to some "cleaner" water and flip it over a couple of times...just so I can climb in and out of it....maybe the upper Potomac, SP, Chesapeake Beach or somewhere not too far from home...but definitely before I put any gear on it.

I've saved quite a few YouTube clips where they show what they think you need or their suggestions. I don't want to go overboard, but there definitely were some great ideas. There are a lot of places that I'm looking forward to going...like Kiptopeke or PLO (especially when the blues are schooling)...Chincoteague for flounder, but my first outting my be the lower Potomac when the croakers start to head north. I'll probably put off the more dangerous runs until I feel like I'm able to hold my own with guys who have a few seasons under their belts.

I've never been a fan of sharks and lord knows...they want some "get back" for all of their relatives I've eaten (tons of bonnets down in Key West)  I think I'm going to invest in a club for inside the boat (in case I have to knock the rowdy "keepers" out) and rig something up in case Jaws comes rollin' up on me this summer. I certainly don't wanna be a mile off shore with a dull, 4" bait knife when some 10 footer starts chewin' on that 60lb piece of plastic - LOL.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, and we do have a Kayak section :fishing:


----------

